# Mugen MST-1 electric project



## liled11 (Jul 4, 2002)

Here is my completed project. Its a mugen mst-1 modified chassis by Fibre Lyte inthe UK and upper deck with an Associated t4 transmission. The rear arms are from a T4, the rear arm carriers are from the Ultima RB5, shocks, shock towers and front end are mugen mst-1 originals as well as the rear hubs. The steering is all ball bearing using traxxas 4tec blue aluminum steering posts and tamiya TRF501X steering mechanism. The battery box is from an old Traxxas model SRT or TCP. The motor guard is from the Ultima RB5 and it is modified to fit the T4 transmission. I am waiting on shock towers from Fibre Lyte in the UK 4mm in thickness. The front carbon shock tower will bolt right on and the rear will be mounted on an aluminum shock tower mount from the JCONCEPTS BJ4. I'll post those pics once the parts come in. The front body mount is from a duratrax evader, which first bolts on to the shock tower with T4 aluminum servo mounts. It was the only way to do this, since the mugen shock towers are so high for any losi bodies. I hope you guys like, I know UK people only run buggies. Oh, this truck is fast and durable and jumps incredibly well. Well the mugen mst-1 front bumper wears as if it wer made of bubble gum, its very cheap plastic. I'm working on an aluminum piece from a person who makes xxx alloy bumpers.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

looks nice man!!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you do all that work, ya gotta hook it up with a brushless and a lipo !!!


----------



## liled11 (Jul 4, 2002)

*Thanks*

Well, I design stuff and Fibre Lyte makes the chassis in the UK. Although, my drawings of my chassis parts and shock towers are very precise measured pencil drawings, fybre lyte in the UK thinks its a pain and would like to have them ready to go in CAD. Does anyone know where I can take my drawings to be put in to CAD software? That would really help me. If anyone knows please let me know. I've looked online but buying the software looks very difficult to learn. Oh, I have not bought expensive electronics like brushless yet and I'm testing it currently, but thats next. I'm running a Tekin G11 pro and a Reedy TI 10X2.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

liled11 said:


> Well, I design stuff and Fibre Lyte makes the chassis in the UK. Although, my drawings of my chassis parts and shock towers are very precise measured pencil drawings, fybre lyte in the UK thinks its a pain and would like to have them ready to go in CAD. Does anyone know where I can take my drawings to be put in to CAD software? That would really help me. If anyone knows please let me know. I've looked online but buying the software looks very difficult to learn. Oh, I have not bought expensive electronics like brushless yet and I'm testing it currently, but thats next. I'm running a Tekin G11 pro and a Reedy TI 10X2.


You got PM:thumbsup:


----------

